# Summer time lake walk



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

It just never gets old walking in the evenings at the lake. It seems there is always something to photograph. Vacation is coming at the end of the week and then I can do this every day for 7 days. Looking forward to some relaxation and more scenes like these.

1) The sign at the local lake that I went to.





Overholser sunset-1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) Route 66 bridge going over the north side of the lake.





Overholser sunset-6 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) Sun sets at the lake never go out of style.





Overholser sunset-15 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

4) The sky is so coloful in the evening.





Overholser sunset-19 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

5) The dam and spillway after sun set.





Overholser sunset-21 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

6) Soakin' up the sun and fun. Thinking I should try that sometime, it look peaceful.





Overholser sunset-23 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 21, 2014)

Beautiful set! Looks like a nice evening. 

Jake


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Beautiful set! Looks like a nice evening.
> 
> Jake



Thanks Jake. It was a nice evening for just about anywhere but being in Oklahoma in July and the temps were in the 70's-80's, it was AWESOME!


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 21, 2014)

Lucky you! WEather is cooperating with you. Lovely shots....I will look forward to your vacation shots if the ones above are just teasers...


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Lucky you! WEather is cooperating with you. Lovely shots....I will look forward to your vacation shots if the ones above are just teasers...



Thanks IzzieK. We are going to one of the lakes here in OK, that I've never really been to, so we shall see. The temps are climbing back up this week and not sure what the vacation will bring, but I'm sure that I'll find something to shoot. Looking forward to the break from work and just have some fun shooting and spending time with the family.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Sweet sunset shots.  I really like #5 - must have missed that one on Flickr.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Sweet sunset shots.  I really like #5 - must have missed that one on Flickr.



Thanks JacaRanda. It was on there. I had a friend ask me about that one and asked how I got it to look so good (Not a really pretty scene in the day time with lots of trash), I told him I was just dang good. Then I told him to shoot it at night.


----------



## baturn (Jul 21, 2014)

Very nice! Particularly, IMO, #4.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

baturn said:


> Very nice! Particularly, IMO, #4.



Thanks Brian. I liked #4 too, the colors are all there is to this photo but I couldn't help but keep it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 21, 2014)

Great set, love the dam shot in particular.  Yes, that is one damn fine dam shot.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Great set, love the dam shot in particular.  Yes, that is one damn fine dam shot.



Thank you.


----------

